# Palabras con dos géneros



## Residente Calle 13

Some words in Spanish have two genders depending on who, when, and also where. By the way, this is *NOT *'correct' or what's in the dictionary, it's based on how people talk. This is what I have gathered and I hope than if anyone has any additions, comments or corrections that they would jump in :
_*La  *calor_ y _*la *color_ son consideradas rústicas.
En  España y Argentina _*la *chance_, pero en muchos países americanos _*el*  chance_.
_*La  *opus_ es una cosa y _*El* Opus (Dei)_ otra.
_*El*  sauna_ en América y _*la *sauna_ en España
_En  *el* internet_, _en *la *internet_ y _en internet_, se dicen.
_*La  *acne_ o _*el* __acne_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas.
_*El  *interrogante_ o *la *_interrogante_. Las dos formas se consideran  correctas.
_*Los  *lentes_ en América y_ *las *lentes_ en España
_*La  *mar_ se usa en el lenguaje poético, de marineros y en  la meteorología. También hay frases fijas como_ en  alta mar_ y _*la *mar de gente_.
_*El  *arte_ sin embargo existe _bellas artes_ y _artes plásticas_.
_*La *bombilla_  en España y _*el *bombillo_ en América.
En  España, en la tienda cuando pagas, si pagas al contado, te dan _*la *__  vuelta_. En América, si le pides a la cajera que te dé _*la *vuelta_ a  lo mejor te tomará la mano y al ritmo de Cumbia, Merengue o Salsa, te hará que  des una vuelta. O sea, que te dan o _*el *cambio_ o _*el *vuelto_.


----------



## Alunarada

_*La/el *calor, las dos se oyen en España  (prefiero el)_
y _*la *color_ son consideradas rústicas.  nunca lo había oído.
En España y Argentina _*la *chance_, pero en muchos países americanos _*el* chance_. en España "chance"  jamás he oído esa palabra pronunciada por un español, nosotros utilizamos su equivalente en español "oportunidad"
_*La *opus_ es una cosa y _*El* Opus (Dei)_ otra.  No se que es "la opus"
_*El* sauna_ en América y _*la *sauna_ en España (para mi es LA)
_En *el* internet_, _en *la *internet_ y _en internet_, se dicen. (para mi es EL)
_*La *acne_ o _*el* __acne_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas. (para mi es EL)
_*El *interrogante_ o *la *_interrogante_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas. (para mi es EL)
_*Los *lentes_ en América y_ *las *lentes_ en España Es que en España son* las gafas*, que es femenino 
_*La *mar_ se usa en el lenguaje poético, de marineros y en la meteorología. También hay frases fijas como_ en alta mar_ y _*la *mar de gente_. EL/la mar los dos valen 
_*El *arte_ sin embargo existe las _bellas artes_ y las _artes plásticas_.
_*La *bombilla_ en España y _*el *bombillo_ en América. (para mi es LA)


----------



## belén

En España el aparato para escuchar música se llama "la radio", mientras que en Argentina se dice "el radio"


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Alunarada said:
			
		

> _*Los *lentes_ en América y_ *las *lentes_ en España Es que en España son* las gafas*, que es femenino



Hola,

¿Como dirías I lost my contact lenses, Alunarada? Se me han perdido _*los *_lentes de contacto o _*las *_lentes de contacto?


----------



## belén

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> ¿Como dirías I lost my contact lenses, Alunarada? Se me han perdido _*los *_lentes de contacto o _*las *_lentes de contacto?



No soy Alunarada, pero ahí van las respuestas

Las lentes de contacto / las lentillas


----------



## Outsider

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> _*La  *acne_ o _*el* __acne_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas.
> _*El  *arte_ sin embargo existe _bellas artes_ y _artes plásticas_.


Residente Calle 13, fíjese en este hilo.


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Some words in Spanish have two genders depending on who, when, and also where. By the way, this is *NOT *'correct' or what's in the dictionary, it's based on how people talk. This is what I have gathered and I hope than if anyone has any additions, comments or corrections that they would jump in :
> 
> _*La *calor_ y _*la *color_ son consideradas rústicas.
> En España y Argentina _*la *chance_, pero en muchos países americanos _*el* chance_.
> *En España no se dice chance, sino oportunidad*
> _*La *opus_ es una cosa y _*El* Opus (Dei)_ otra.
> *sólo conozco el opus (música), la opus no sé qué es*
> _*El* sauna_ en América y _*la *sauna_ en España
> *según el diccionario la sauna*
> _En *el* internet_, _en *la *internet_ y _en internet_, se dicen.
> *En España el internet*
> _*La *acne_ o _*el* __acne_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas.
> *según el diccionario el acné*
> _*El *interrogante_ o *la *_interrogante_. Las dos formas se consideran correctas.
> *Según el diccionario el interrogante*
> _*Los *lentes_ en América y_ *las *lentes_ en España
> *género ambiguo*
> _*La *mar_ se usa en el lenguaje poético, de marineros y en la meteorología. También hay frases fijas como_ en alta mar_ y _*la *mar de gente_.
> _*El *arte_ sin embargo existe _bellas artes_ y _artes plásticas_.
> *género ambiguo*
> _*La *bombilla_ en España y _*el *bombillo_ en América.
> En España, en la tienda cuando pagas, si pagas al contado, te dan _*la *__vuelta_. En América, si le pides a la cajera que te dé _*la *vuelta_ a lo mejor te tomará la mano y al ritmo de Cumbia, Merengue o Salsa, te hará que des una vuelta. O sea, que te dan o _*el *cambio_ o _*el *vuelto_.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

belen said:
			
		

> En España el aparato para escuchar música se llama "la radio", mientras que en Argentina se dice "el radio"



Sí. En Santo Domingo "la radio" es el medio. El aparato es "el radio."

Si me permites me gustaría hacerte una preguntita. ¿Si alguien te dice así a secas "el radio" pensarías en el elemento, la parte de un circulo, o algo así antes de pensar en el aparato?

El radio es un hueso del brazo también, ¿no?


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Sí. En Santo Domingo "la radio" es el medio. El aparato es "el radio."
> 
> Si me permites me gustaría hacerte una preguntita. ¿Si alguien te dice así a secas "el radio" pensarías en el elemento, la parte de un circulo, o algo así antes de pensar en el aparato?
> 
> El radio es un hueso del brazo también, ¿no?


Si me dicen "el radio" jamás pensaría en "la radio" (ni el medio ni el aparato), sino en el elemento químico, el hueso o en la mitad del diámetro.


----------



## SpiceMan

belen said:
			
		

> En España el aparato para escuchar música se llama "la radio", mientras que en Argentina se dice "el radio"


Yo nunca escuché decir "el radio". Ni para referirse a la radiodifusión, ni para referirse al aparato.

Escucho (la) radio.
Lo dijeron en las noticias de la radio.
Lo transmitieron por la radio.
Se me rompió la radio.
Se me rompió el radiograbador. < esto se presta a confusión, ¿tal vez?


----------



## belén

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Yo nunca escuché decir "el radio". Ni para referirse a la radiodifusión, ni para referirse al aparato.
> 
> Escucho (la) radio.
> Se me rompió la radio.
> Se me rompió el radiograbador. < esto se presta a confusión, ¿tal vez?


Entonces no era Argentina  mmm mil disculpas. Pero sé que hay un país donde dicen "el radio" para el aparato...

Edit; Acabo de ver lo de la Rep. Dominicana... gracias


----------



## Alunarada

yo digo "el agua" y cuando lo uso así me refiero a él como elemento que se bebe, en plural diría "las aguas" y me refiriría a una masa grande de agua como un lago, el mar", es curiso esto que en singular se use como "el" y en plural como "las" jeje , no me había dado cuenta antes


----------



## ITA

belen said:
			
		

> En España el aparato para escuchar música se llama "la radio", mientras que en Argentina se dice "el radio"



No acá no escuchamos la música o las noticias en "el radio" sino en "la radio " o "por la  radio".
Desde Bs As ITA.
P.D. Si nos da lo mismo para  el sartén o la sartén


----------



## SpiceMan

Ahora que lo decís... la profesora de español de mi novia es peruana, y entre sus cuadernos (los de mi novia) ví un dibujo de una habitación con las cosas que se encuentran en general, y todo con sus nombres en castellano. Decía "el radio". Me llamó mucho la atención.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

belen said:
			
		

> Entonces no era Argentina  mmm mil disculpas. Pero sé que hay un país donde dicen "el radio" para el aparato...
> 
> Edit; Acabo de ver lo de la Rep. Dominicana... gracias



Incluso, a las personas como yo nos dicen que hablamos «más que un radio viejo».


----------



## Alunarada

"se me rompió la grabadora" (nunca había oído "el radiograbador")


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Supongo que en Santo Domingo se dice "el radio" porque lo interpretamos como "un aparato radio". Cuando llegaron los primeros aparatos al país no existía la grabadora.


----------



## Soy Yo

En las escuelas hace no sé cuánto nos enseñaron:

el radio (aparato) y la radio (radiofusión (supongo)
el televisor (aparato) y la televisión


----------



## Jellby

Alunarada said:
			
		

> yo digo "el agua" y cuando lo uso así me refiero a él como elemento que se bebe, en plural diría "las aguas" y me refiriría a una masa grande de agua como un lago, el mar", es curiso esto que en singular se use como "el" y en plural como "las" jeje , no me había dado cuenta antes



Eso es por lo de que "la" antes de "a" tónica se convierte en "el", pero "agua" sigue siendo femenino: "el agua fría".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

belen said:
			
		

> Entonces no era Argentina  mmm mil disculpas. Pero sé que hay un país donde dicen "el radio" para el aparato...
> 
> Edit; Acabo de ver lo de la Rep. Dominicana... gracias


 
*También en México, el radio es el aparatito y la radio es el concepto.*
*Saludos*
*Tigger*


----------



## SpiceMan

Alunarada said:
			
		

> "se me rompió la grabadora" (nunca había oído "el radiograbador")


Sí, "el radiograbador" tampoco se usa mucho que digamos en Argentina tampoco.

Se me rompió la radio. (si graba o no, no importa: decimos radio y listo )
Lo puse para ver si venía por ese lado la confusión "Argentina - El radio".

Radiograbadora es tan común en Argentina como radiograbador: nadie lo dice 
La radiograbadora y el radiograbador me suenan correcto ambos, pero también me suenan raro por no estar acostumbrado a escuchar eso.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> En las escuelas hace no sé cuánto nos enseñaron:
> 
> el radio (aparato) y la radio (radiofusión (supongo)
> el televisor (aparato) y la televisión



Supungo que es por que en los EE. UU. desde hace poco se enseña el castellano de México por que mucho lo consideran más práctico. Y como dices, en muchos países, no solo México, _*la radio*_ es para _*la radiodifusión*_ lo que _*la foto*_ es para *la fotografía*.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I have a few more questions. Is the following correct?


In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_.
In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_.
In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_.
In Ecuador, it's *la* _sazón _while in Santo Domingo we say _*el *__sazón_. How do you say it in your region?


----------



## belén

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I have a few more questions. Is the following correct?
> 
> In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_.
> In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_.
> In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_.
> In Ecuador, it's *la* _sazón _while in Santo Domingo we say _*el *__sazón_. How do you say it in your region?




Llamado / llamada - I think you've got these two mixed up, in Spain it is "una llamada"

- La sartén in Spain, didn't know about the Bilbao bit.

- Both las tenis and los tenis sound fine to me.  I guess it comes from "las deportivas tenis" or "los zapatos tenis". In any case, I always use "las zapatillas de deporte " 

- La sazón is feminine in Spain 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I have a few more questions. Is the following correct?
> 
> In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_.
> In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_.
> In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_.
> In Ecuador, it's *la* _sazón _while in Santo Domingo we say _*el *__sazón_. How do you say it in your region?


 
En España es *una llamada*.
Utilizamos también *la sazón*.

En Madrid no estoy acostumbrado a llamar tenis a esa clase de zapatillas, sino *zapatillas de deporte*


----------



## maidens

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I have a few more questions. Is the following correct?
> 
> In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_.
> In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_.
> In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_.
> In Ecuador, it's *la* _sazón _while in Santo Domingo we say _*el *__sazón_. How do you say it in your region?


 
en argentina

In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_. se utilizan ambas (tanto "un llamado" como "una llamada")
In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_. se utilizan ambas ( tanto "un sartén " como "una sartén")
In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_. no se emprlea la palabra "tenis" les decimos ZAPATILLAS.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Outsider said:
			
		

> Residente Calle 13, fíjese en este hilo.



Outsider, that message should have said that both *acne *and *acné *are valid. So in that sense, _la acné _would not violate the rule that states that one says  _*el alma*_ but* la almendra*. (Both are, of course, feminin)


----------



## Residente Calle 13

maidens said:
			
		

> en argentina
> 
> In Spain, a 'phone call' is *un *_llamado_ and in the Americas it's _*una *__llamada_. se utilizan ambas ( "un llamado" como "una llamada")
> In Argentina, Ecuador, and Spain (except for Bilbao) it's *la* _sarten _while in Mexico it's _*el *sartén_. se utilizan ambas ( "un sartén " como "una sartén")
> In the Dominican Republic, sneakers/trainers are _*los *tenis_ while in Puerto Rico it's _*las *tenis_. no se emprlea la palabra "tenis" les decimos ZAPATILLAS.


Gracias. Pero lo que estaba preguntando era cómo se dicen estas palabras en varios países. Entiendo que en muchos países no se dice *tenis *pero esa pregunta era más para los que conocen el habla boricua.

¿Entonces nos dices que en la Argentina se dice tanto *un *_llamado_ como _*una *__llamada_ (no estás hablando de lo cómo se dice en España) y que también tiene dos géneros la palabra _sartén _en tu país?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España es *una llamada*.
> Utilizamos también *la sazón*.
> 
> En Madrid no estoy acostumbrado a llamar tenis a esa clase de zapatillas, sino *zapatillas de deporte*


Gracias, Diego. La pregunta sobre «las tenis» era para asegurarme que son femininas en Puerto Rico.


----------



## maidens

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Gracias. Pero lo que estaba preguntando era cómo se dicen estas palabras en varios países. Entiendo que en muchos países no se dice *tenis *pero esa pregunta era más para los que conocen el habla boricua.
> 
> ¿Entonces nos dices que en la Argentina se dice tanto *un *_llamado_ como _*una *__llamada_ (no estás hablando de lo cómo se dice en España) y que también tiene dos géneros la palabra _sartén _en tu país?


 
sí,  podés decir por ejemplo en argentina

Voy a hacer un llamado
voy a hacer una llamada

lo mismo pasa con la/el sartén


----------



## diegodbs

maidens said:
			
		

> sí, podés decir por ejemplo en argentina
> 
> Voy a hacer un llamado
> voy a hacer una llamada
> 
> lo mismo pasa con la/el sartén


Pero en España no se dice un llamado. Es una llamada, como también ha dicho Belén.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

belen said:
			
		

> Llamado / llamada - I think you've got these two mixed up, in Spain it is "una llamada"
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


Thanks again, Belén.

I misread my source. It actually says that "call" in Spain is "el llamado" and that in the Americas it's "la llamad*A*." I think it's the synonym of "llamamiento" not "llemada telefónica" as I thought when I wrote the post.

Does anybody know if *that's *correct?


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Belén.
> 
> I misread my source. It actually says that "call" in Spain is "el llamado" and that in the Americas it's "la llamado." I think it's the synonym of "llamamiento" not "llemada telefónica" as I thought when I wrote the post.
> 
> Does anybody know if *that's *correct?


 
jejejeje, tampoco así.
Es una llamada telefónica, "el gobierno hizo una llamada a la calma" etc. Siempre llamada.
Es un llamamiento o una llamada.


----------



## belén

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Belén.
> 
> I misread my source. It actually says that "call" in Spain is "el llamado" and that in the Americas it's "la llamado." I think it's the synonym of "llamamiento" not "llemada telefónica" as I thought when I wrote the post.
> 
> Does anybody know if *that's *correct?



Believe me, in Spain we don't say "el llamado" for sure. But I know that in X countries in the Americas it is "el llamado" 

What I am also certain of is that "la llamado" doesn't make any sense, here or on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean.

Be


----------



## Residente Calle 13

belen said:
			
		

> What I am also certain of is that "la llamado" doesn't make any sense, here or on the other side of the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> Be



That was a typo. I've noticed it and corrected, Be. 

I think what I need to do is find some examples. I didn't want to bring this up because it's contraversial but recently when the governent in Spain legalized a great deal of illegal immigrants some said that this would encourage people to come into Spain illegally. I think they used an expression with either "llamado" or "llamada" and I can't remember which one. Does anybody know?

I'll try to find some concrete examples.

Thanks once again, Belén, Diego and Maidens. You've all been incredibly helpful.


----------



## diegodbs

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> That was a typo. I've noticed it and corrected, Be.
> 
> I think what I need to do is find some examples. I didn't want to bring this up because it's contraversial but recently when the governent in Spain legalized a great deal of illegal immigrants some said that this would encourage people to come into Spain illegally. I think they used an expression with either "llamado" or "llamada" and I can't remember which one. Does anybody know?
> 
> I'll try to find some concrete examples.
> 
> Thanks once again, Belén, Diego and Maidens. You've all been incredibly helpful.


No puedo recordar eso que citas, pero estoy seguro de que la palabra utilizada tuvo que ser "llamada".


----------



## belén

The expression was

"El efecto llamada"

Sorry, I thought you were serious with "la llamado" :s


----------



## Residente Calle 13

belen said:
			
		

> "El efecto llamada"



That's it! In this case, it's an adjective so it has nothing to do with the thread after all.

Gracias por sacarme de la duda.


----------



## San

Alunarada said:
			
		

> _*La/el *calor, las dos se oyen en España
> _
> _(prefiero el)_


Yo cuando el termómetro sube por encima de 40ºC siempre digo "la" 


> y _*la *color_ son consideradas rústicas.    nunca lo había oído.


Creo que "la color" se refiere a la tez, el color de la piel: "pálida la color..."


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Hola San,

Ten en cuenta que mis mensajes son más preguntas que otra cosa, eh! LOL! 
Los escribí no para afirmar sino para que me corrijan si es que están mal.


----------



## Alunarada

*y que hay de "el llamado/a de los lobos" ? (me parece que se puede decir de las dos formas) yo creo que es una palabra que si se dice en España pero es de uso poco frecuente. 
* 

*llamado**.*(Del part. de _llamar_).*1.* m. *llamamiento* (ǁ acción de llamar).*2.* m._ Hond._ y_ Ur._ Convocatoria para la provisión de un cargo público.


----------



## Alunarada

y ¿qué hay de el/la tanga? en España se dicen las dos aunque yo prefiero que sea el


----------



## diegodbs

Alunarada said:
			
		

> *y que hay de "el llamado/a de los lobos" ? (me parece que se puede decir de las dos formas) yo creo que es una palabra que si se dice en España pero es de uso poco frecuente. *
> 
> 
> *llamado**.*(Del part. de _llamar_).*1.* m. *llamamiento* (ǁ acción de llamar).*2.* m._ Hond._ y_ Ur._ Convocatoria para la provisión de un cargo público.


Preferimos emplear llamamiento o llamada. Diría que nunca he oído a nadie de mi entorno, familia, amigos, en el trabajo, etc usar la palabra "llamado". Creo que tampoco lo he oído ni en televisión ni en radio, ni en prensa tampoco.
A lo mejor parece un poco exagerado decir que nunca la he oído usar, pero es una de esas palabras que cuando la oyes eres consciente de que la has oído (por decirlo así). No sabría decir, por supuesto, cuántas veces oigo la palabra "mesa" o "coche" porque pasan desapercibidas, pero si oigo o veo escritas las palabras "llamado" o "manejar" en lugar de "conducir", me llaman la atención y soy consciente de que me causan extrañeza.


----------



## belén

He abierto un nuevo hilo sobre el asunto de las "tenis" y "zapatillas de deporte"

Clic


----------



## MARIAMARIA

Mi granito de arena.
el bombillo en España tambien se refiere a la cerradura de la puerta, tipoco cerrojo FAC


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Oigan y ¿"el yoga" o "la yoga? 
Tigger


----------



## MARIAMARIA

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> En las escuelas hace no sé cuánto nos enseñaron:
> 
> el radio (aparato) y la radio (radiofusión (supongo)
> el televisor (aparato) y la televisión


Aqui en España *el radio* no se dice *Jamás,* es masculino si es el aparato de radio,o el transistor que es lo mismo..


----------



## diegodbs

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oigan y ¿"el yoga" o "la yoga?
> Tigger


 
El yoga. Está definido como de género masculino.
¿Por qué el diccionario dice *el *yoga, y *la *sauna? Misterio.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> Mi granito de arena.
> el bombillo en España tambien se refiere a la cerradura de la puerta, tipoco cerrojo FAC



En Santo Domingo *una bombilla* es un _*bombillo* _chico. La casa la alumbras con *bombillos* pero si te chocan el carro puede que te rompan un par de *bombillas*.


----------



## MARIAMARIA

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> En Santo Domingo *una bombilla* es un _*bombillo* _chico. La casa la alumbras con *bombillos* pero si te chocan el carro puede que te rompan un par de *bombillas*.


aqui si te chocas con el coche se te rompen los *faros*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

MARIAMARIA said:
			
		

> aqui si te chocas con el coche se te rompen los *faros*



Ahora que los dices, en el Ecuador también dicen* los faros* para lo que nosotros en Santo Domingo llamamos *bombillas*.


----------

